# Hi from GASH



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I signed up today and want to learn a lot from the forum members.........I'm new to snowboarding... and interested for my son.....who hit the slopes couple of times this season.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome, I'm pretty new here as well. There is a lot of great info here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey I am pretty new myself and I just wanted to welcome you. i have learned so much great information on this site. Good luck with your inquireses.


----------

